# My O&w



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

just took some better pics


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice watch, nice straps nice pics! I like dark brown against black faced watches especially military style but then again the NATO looks made for it!

Roger


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks good and has to be one of the best O&W's produced IMO :yes:

Also suits a wide range of straps from leather to NATO or even mesh


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

The MP series are very nice watches, both on nato and leatherstrap. The quality is at least three times higher than the price. I bought mine from Roy last summer, one of the last made with the old style dial.


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

If either of you guys ever fancy selling or trading please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

Unless you've got a tidy watch from 1985 I wont be getting rid of it


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Unfortunately not, top looking watch you got there anyway!


----------

